# IELTS Writing Test: Does it matter if I use a Pencil\Pen to write my essay?



## rajbhar_s (Apr 14, 2013)

While attempting the Writing Section of IELTS I would prefer to use a Pencil than a pen, simply because,

1. Its easy to undo your mistake.
2. No more cancellations - means clean appearance
3. More confident and concentrated writing without fear of writing a wrong word
4. A bold black appears more attractive (I'm talking about B-Class Pencil leads)

However, in my last IELTS I used a pen lacking all freedom aforementioned.

Does it really matter if I use a Pencil or a Pen to write my essay? Do checkers favor more if someone wrote an essay with Pen than a Pencil?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pencil is better.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Pencil is better.


Pencil is always better. It is obvious that you can correct easily. Also in some centers they provide you with pencils only.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

I reckon Sunlight11's comment, also spend 2 to 3 minutes in plannning your essay structure, and vocabulary.

- NBR


----------



## Sikandra (Jul 2, 2013)

yes pencil is better and ppl use pencil only


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Pen wasn't allowed when I took my test.


----------

